# Klein Reve



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, does anybody had any experience replacing Reve's the suspension 'rubber'? Mine is like new but I've read that you can replace it with a softer or harder one, depending on your weight and riding style...


----------



## Lew S Lugnut (Dec 3, 2010)

I just answered another old post about removal/maintenance on the Reve or Trek Spa. If you are still out there and looking for help, send me a pm.


----------

